# NKJV Study Bible



## KenPierce (Oct 24, 2006)

I have a friend who is looking for a decent study Bible in the NKJV.

She would prefer something Reformed, but, since the demise of the New Geneva, I don't know what to recommend.

Any thoughts? The person for whom she is buying the Bible is fairly stuck on the NKJV.


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 24, 2006)

You can still purchase the NKJV Reformation Study Bible here.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Oct 24, 2006)

Brother Ken, get hold of me. I've got a Reformation Study Bible in the box I can fix your friend up with. NKJV of course.


----------

